# Überhöhte Telekom-Rechnung! Jetzt netter Brief von Seiler&am



## Anonymous (27 September 2003)

Hier gibt es ja massenhaft Threads zu diesem Thema, hab mir auch schon einiges angeschaut, möcht doch aber mein "eigenes" Problem , mal kurz oder lang schreiben...

Auf meiner Telekom-Rechnung vom 10.04.2003 eine Verbindung zum Service 0190x mit 54,05 EUR drauf, die Zeit soll sich auf 1,014 Stunden belaufen mit 0,0533 EUR pro Minute.

Als ich die Rechnung bekam, wunderte ich mich erst über die insgesamt 124 Euro, normalerweise liege ich so zwischen 50 und 60 Euro pro Monat (Tele + Internet).

Ich schrieb am 14.04. ein Fax an die Telekom, daß die Abrechnung nicht richtig sei und bei der Abbuchung diese 54,05 Euro netto nicht abgebucht werden sollten. Am 24.04. buchte die Telekom dann doch den kompl. Betrag ab. Ich ließ die Abbuchung zurückgehen, überwies parallel den korrekten Betrag von 61 Euro und schickte erneut ein Fax an die T mit entsprechender Begründung. Ich rief auf bei der Hotline an, aber da bekam ich nicht wirklich ne Auskunft und wurde so absolviert, als ob ich das auf jeden Fall zahlen müsse, da ich ja die Kosten habe entstehen lassen bzw. jemand anders aus meinem Haushalt. 

Da meine Katzen jedoch weder telefonieren noch den PC bedienen können und ich alleine lebe, weiß ich das  ich weder eine 0190er Nr. angerufen habe, noch mit Wissen im Internet solch eine Seite geöffnet habe. 

Daraufhin bekam ich einen Brief der T vom 28.04. Es stand drin, daß sie vom Lastschriftverfahren zurücktreten und ich den offenen Betrag zahlen soll.

Am selben Tag, den 5.6. schrieb ich mal wieder ein Fax, mit entsprechender Begründung meines Vorgehens und legte die beiden anderen Faxe dazu. Gab auch meine Tele-Nr. an, unter der sie mich tagsüber erreichen können, falls es weitere Fragen gibt. 

Am 07.05. schaltete ich meine Versicherung ein und fragte, ob ich ein Recht auf Rechtsschutz in diesem Fall habe. Es wurde mir genehmigt. Bis jetzt hab ich aber noch nix weiter in dieser Hinsicht getan.

Am 07.05. rief mich dann auch eine Frau H. von der T Hannover an. Sie war sogar erstaunlicherweise sehr nett. Sie sagte, sie werde den Betrag ausbuchen und ich solle erst mal die anderen Rechnungen weiter überweisen.

Dann hörte ich lange nichts mehr und dachte auch die Sache sei erledigt.

Am 28.08. bekam ich auf einmal eine Mahnung der T. Sie baten mich ein letztes mal, den offenen Betrag zu zahlen und zusätzlich 1 Euro Mahngebühren. Ich schickte mal wieder ein Fax an die T, diesmal zu Händen von Frau H., mit der Bitte um Rückruf und nochmaliger kurzer Schilderung des Falles. Später rief ich sie an und sie sagte mir, daß sie den Euro ausbucht und der Anschluß entgegen des Schreiben auf keinen Fall gesperrt wird. Evtl. kommt demnächst nochmal eine Mahnung, sie könne das nicht beeinflussen. Aber dann wird es ausgebucht.

So war es auch: ich erhielt sogar zwei Mahnungen am selben Tag, eine vom 09.09. und eine vom 11.09. Beide nochmal: letzte Mahnung, ein Euro Mahngebühren, Bis 23.09. muß Geld da sein, sonst sperren sie meinen Anschluß.

Daraufhin rief ich gleich am 15.09. wieder bei der so netten Frau H. an. Sie buchte wieder die Mahngebühren raus. Und sagte mir, daß die offenen Beträge ausgebucht worden....

....und das die Angelegenheit jetzt an die Anwälte der T weitergehen....

Da war ich doch etwas platt. Unter Betrag ausbuchen hatte ich immer verstanden, daß  die Sache dann erledigt sei.... 

Ja, und dann kam gestern ein Brief von RAE Seiler & Kollegen, die hier ja schon bekannt sind, zu den 62,70 Euro brttlo. kommen noch ein paar Gebühren für bisherige Ermittlungen etc. dazu, insgesamt soll ich jetzt 84,41 EUR zahlen!Sie beziehen sich auf die Entscheidung des BGH vom 22.11.01 (III ZR 5/01) und meinen, daß ich zu zahlen habe. Bis zum 10.10. soll ich das Geld überweisen, eine Ratenzahlung in Höhe von 15 Euro wäre auch möglich, nur so könne ich die angekündigten gerichtlichen Schritte vermeiden...

Ich gehe mal davon aus, das sich beim surfen ein Dialer eingeschlichen hat, ich habe auf jeden Fall keine 0190er Tele-Nr. angerufen oder bin bewußt auf eine Seite mit entsprechenden Kosten gegangen.  Ich hab im Internet wie wild rumgesucht und zig Seiten und Urteile gefunden, danach heißt es ja, daß die Telekom nachweisen muß, daß ich bewußt auf solche eine Seite gegangen sei. Bin ich aber nicht... Die Telekom war auch nicht in der Lage, mir zu sagen, auf welcher Seite bzw. über wen oder was ich irgendwo reingegangen sei...

Tja, jetzt hoff ich mal auf ein paar gute Tips, soll ich Montag nen Rechtsanwalt anrufen? Bin ja im Rechtschutz.... Oder soll ich diese 84 Euro zahlen?? Entstehen durch Anwalt etc. wenn ich Pech hab, ja mehr Kosten, als jetzt schon sind....

Danke schon mal für Eure Hilfe...

_ Name gelöscht , siehe NUB tf/Moderator _

```
Persönliche Daten
Die Wiedergabe persönlicher Daten ist nur mit ausdrücklicher Genehmigung der
 betreffenden Person erlaubt. Bei Angabe persönlicher Daten fremder Personen werden 
die Moderatoren diese löschen wenn nicht von einem Vorliegen der Erlaubnis auszugehen ist.
```


----------



## PaulaM (27 September 2003)

Hups, hätte mich wohl erst registrieren müssen, so, dann klappt es jetzt hoffentlich, daß ich nicht mehr als Gast drin bin, ändern kann ich den Beitrag oben wohl nicht mehr...


----------



## technofreak (27 September 2003)

PaulaM schrieb:
			
		

> Hups, hätte mich wohl erst registrieren müssen, so, dann klappt es jetzt hoffentlich, daß ich nicht mehr als Gast drin bin, ändern kann ich den Beitrag oben wohl nicht mehr...



was willst du denn ändern? Gastpostings können nur vom Admin/Mods editiert werden 
tf


----------



## PaulaM (27 September 2003)

Wollte nur ändern, daß bei meinem ersten Beitrag nicht PaulaM Gast steht sondern eben mein jetztiges Profil, daß falls mir einer helfen kann, er mich auch anmailen kann... sonst nix...


----------



## Anonymous (27 September 2003)

@PaulaM
Du hast Rechtsschutz, dann nutze ihn auch, oder wozu zahlst Du die Beiträge? Im ungünstigsten Fall kommt lediglich die Selbstbeiteiligung auf Dich zu (in meinem Vertrag sind das z. B. auch schon 100 €). Solltest Du letztlich verlieren, dann ist der Rechtsschutz abgedeckt und du brauchst "_blos_" das Resultat zu bezahlen (zzgl. der Selbstbeteiligung).


----------



## PaulaM (28 September 2003)

Hallo Anna,bei meinem Rechtsschutz sind es 103 Euro Selbstbeteiligung, plus die jetztigen 84 Euro, sind wir bei knapp 190 Euro....wenn ich wirklich nen Anwalt nehme, kommen auf der Telekomseite bestimmt noch mehr Kosten der Anwälte dazu....

Deshalb meine Frage....lohnt es sich wirklich?? Ihr habt ja evtl. ein bissl mehr Ahnung als ich.... wenn es total aussichtslos aussieht, dann wäre es ja blödsinn, dann zahl ich lieber "nur" die 84 Euro...wenn ich allerdings Chancen habe (die ich meiner Meinung nach eben hab), wäre es natürlich sinnvoll, weil dann ja die Telekom meine Rechtsanwaltskosten übernehmen müsste und sich die geforderten 84 Euro in die Haare schmieren kann...

Aber wahrscheinlich werd ich mir wohl nen Anwalt nehmen...  :roll:


----------



## haudraufundschluss (28 September 2003)

PaulaM schrieb:
			
		

> Auf meiner Telekom-Rechnung vom 10.04.2003 eine Verbindung zum Service 0190x mit 54,05 EUR drauf, die Zeit soll sich auf 1,014 Stunden belaufen mit 0,0533 EUR pro Minute.


Sorry, ich habe etwas Probleme mit Deiner Rechnung. Zum einen kann ich nicht sehen, welche Nummer, bzw. Tarifgruppe Du angewählt hast. Zum anderen hast Du nach Deiner Rechnung  wohl 53,30€ pro Stunde bezahlt. Läge der Minutenpreis bei nicht ganz 89 Cent. Bist Du Dir sicher, dass sich 1,014 auf Stunden bezieht?



			
				PaulaM schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Anna,bei meinem Rechtsschutz sind es 103 Euro Selbstbeteiligung, plus die jetztigen 84 Euro, sind wir bei knapp 190 Euro....wenn ich wirklich nen Anwalt nehme, kommen auf der Telekomseite bestimmt noch mehr Kosten der Anwälte dazu....


Kann es sein, dass Du da etwas mit der Selbstbeteiligung nicht richtig verstanden hast? Nebenbei wägt Deine Rechtschutzversicherung den Fall auch ab, bevor sie grünes Licht gibt.


----------



## Dino (28 September 2003)

Hmm...bin auch schon bei DS.de (inhaltsgleiches Posting) drüber gefallen. Bei 1014 Sekunden á 5,33 ct. kommt die Rechnung hin. Da hat PaulaM nur etwas verdreht...

Gruß
Dino


----------



## haudraufundschluss (28 September 2003)

@PaulaM:

Wenn ich es Deiner Schilderung richtig entnehme hast Du bist heute, wenn auch aus Unwissenheit, keinerlei Begründung bei der Gegenseite vorgebracht. Du scheinst auch nicht zu wissen, um welche Nummer es sich letztendlich handelt und welche Mehrwertleistung sich dahinter verbergen soll. Da Du Dich hierher verlaufen hast, scheinst Du aber einen Verdacht zu haben.
Das angeführter Urteil von Seiler und Kollegen kannst Du hier nachlesen: http://www.jurpc.de/rechtspr/20020078.htm
Du wirst von alleine drauf kommen, dass es nicht so recht passt.



			
				PaulaM schrieb:
			
		

> Die Telekom war auch nicht in der Lage, mir zu sagen, auf welcher Seite bzw. über wen oder was ich irgendwo reingegangen sei...



Das macht mich etwas stutzig. Was ist da genau passiert?
Fange also ganz vorne an und bitte die Herren Anwälte nach § 16 TKV um eine Aufschlüsselung der Verbindungsdaten im Einzelnen. Dazu gehört auch die vollständige Rufnummer, damit Du den Inhalteanbieter ermitteln kannst, wenn man Dir den nicht bereits nennen möchte. Beziehe Dich dabei auf Deine obige Aussage und schreibe, dass Du bisher erfolglos um diese Aufschlüsselung gebeten hattest. Damit wärst Du schonmal einen wichtigen Schritt weiter.
Im nächsten Zug solltest Du Deine Einwendungen gegen die Rechnung dann wohl begründen.


----------



## Anonymous (28 September 2003)

@PaulaM
Hast Du das Dialerprogramm noch oder ist dein Computer zwischenzeitlich mal bereinigt (evtl. gar formatiert) worden? Hattest Du irgendwelche Beweise angefertigt/anfertigen lassen, die eine missbräuchliche oder fehlerhafte Dialeranwendung belegen? Hast Du einen unverkürzten Einzelverbindungsnachweis, aus dem die komplette Zielrufnummer hervor geht? Oder steht jetzt nur noch die zu bezahlende Summe ganz alleine im Raum?
Vor dem Gang zum Rechtsanwalt solltest Du Dir auf jeden Fall diese Fragen beantworten, damit der auch etwas in der Hand hat. Ansonsten sieht es mit der Argumentation zum Widerspruch recht dünn aus und es besteht ein hohes Risiko, dass zu dem strittigen Betrag dann auch noch Deine Selbstbeteiligung und womöglich diverse andere Nebenkosten zu blechen sind.
Der Jurist empfielt zudem http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=2545


----------



## PaulaM (28 September 2003)

Dino schrieb:
			
		

> Hmm...bin auch schon bei DS.de (inhaltsgleiches Posting) drüber gefallen. Bei 1014 Sekunden á 5,33 ct. kommt die Rechnung hin. Da hat PaulaM nur etwas verdreht...
> 
> Gruß
> Dino


Ja, sorry, hab ich mich wohl wirklich vertan.

Es steht: tarifizierte Zeit: 1.014
Nettoeinzelbetrag: 0,0533

Wird dann wohl wirklich Sekunden sein... :roll:


----------



## PaulaM (28 September 2003)

PaulaM schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Anna,bei meinem Rechtsschutz sind es 103 Euro Selbstbeteiligung, plus die jetztigen 84 Euro, sind wir bei knapp 190 Euro....wenn ich wirklich nen Anwalt nehme, kommen auf der Telekomseite bestimmt noch mehr Kosten der Anwälte dazu....


Kann es sein, dass Du da etwas mit der Selbstbeteiligung nicht richtig verstanden hast? Nebenbei wägt Deine Rechtschutzversicherung den Fall auch ab, bevor sie grünes Licht gibt.[/quote]

Wieso?? Wenn ich mir nen Anwalt nehme, und wir gewinnen, dann muß die T alles zahlen. Wenn wir verlieren, muß ich die 103 Euro zahlen plus das was die Telekom fordert oder verdreh ich jetzt irgendwas??

Beim Rechtsschutz hab ich ja schon angefragt, die übernehmen eine Erstberatung in dieser Angelegenheit. Wenn dann mehr pasieren soll, wollen sie nochmal genaue Infos und geben dann wohl ihr ok oder auch nicht...


----------



## PaulaM (28 September 2003)

haudraufundschluss schrieb:
			
		

> @PaulaM:
> 
> Wenn ich es Deiner Schilderung richtig entnehme hast Du bist heute, wenn auch aus Unwissenheit, keinerlei Begründung bei der Gegenseite vorgebracht. Du scheinst auch nicht zu wissen, um welche Nummer es sich letztendlich handelt und welche Mehrwertleistung sich dahinter verbergen soll. Da Du Dich hierher verlaufen hast, scheinst Du aber einen Verdacht zu haben.
> Das angeführter Urteil von Seiler und Kollegen kannst Du hier nachlesen: http://www.jurpc.de/rechtspr/20020078.htm
> ...


Also ich weiß defenitiv, daß ich keine 0190er Nr. angerufen habe und auch sonst niemand, weil ich alleine wohne. So kann es also nur ein Fehler der T sein oder eben, daß sich ein Dialer eingeschlichen hat. Da ich eigentlich nur ein paar Seiten habe, wo ich drauf gehe, kann es dort nicht sein, die sind alle "seriös", kann höchstens passiert sein, wenn ich mal was gesucht habe oder so... Ich hab wirklich keine Ahnung.

Auf meiner Telefon-Rechnung steht:

1 Verbindungen zum Service 0190x

Und Seiler & Co. schreiben:

bei der vorliegenden Forderung handelt es sich um Gebühren, welche durch die Anwahl von Servicenummer entstanden sind.

Sagt einem nicht wirklich viel oder?? Ich gehe mit dem Smartsurfer ins www. Dort wird auch öfters die Verbindung gekappt, wenn er meint, daß sich evtl. jemand einwählen könnte. Ich habe mir auch in dem betreffenden Zeitraum vom Smartsurfer alle Gebühren anzeigen lassen...alles ganz normal.

Wie soll ich denn meine Einwände begründen? Ich weiß ja nicht was war, ich hab gefragt und die haben mir gesagt, daß ich wohl ne 0190er Nr. angerufen hätte oder auf ne teure Internetseite gegangen wäre und ich hab gesagt, daß beides nicht sein kann. Soll ich schreiben, daß sich möglicherweise ein Díaler eingeschlichen hat, ohne weitere Bestätigungsanforderung??


----------



## PaulaM (28 September 2003)

anna schrieb:
			
		

> @PaulaM
> Hast Du das Dialerprogramm noch oder ist dein Computer zwischenzeitlich mal bereinigt (evtl. gar formatiert) worden? Hattest Du irgendwelche Beweise angefertigt/anfertigen lassen, die eine missbräuchliche oder fehlerhafte Dialeranwendung belegen? Hast Du einen unverkürzten Einzelverbindungsnachweis, aus dem die komplette Zielrufnummer hervor geht? Oder steht jetzt nur noch die zu bezahlende Summe ganz alleine im Raum?
> Vor dem Gang zum Rechtsanwalt solltest Du Dir auf jeden Fall diese Fragen beantworten, damit der auch etwas in der Hand hat. Ansonsten sieht es mit der Argumentation zum Widerspruch recht dünn aus und es besteht ein hohes Risiko, dass zu dem strittigen Betrag dann auch noch Deine Selbstbeteiligung und womöglich diverse andere Nebenkosten zu blechen sind.
> Der Jurist empfielt zudem http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=2545


Ich hab ja nicht wirklich was gefunden, habe wie gesagt, als die Rechnung kam vor lauter Panik den Norton drüber laufen lassen und Firewall und Anti-Dialer-Programme installiert, damit sowas nicht noch mal passiert. Format C hab ich auf keinen Fall gemacht!

Einen Einzelverbindungsnachweis hab ich nicht, ich wollt ja immer wissen, was es genau war, aber bei der T haben die mich mehr oder weniger abgewimmelt, werde ich jeztt aber schriftlich bei den Anwälten anfordern!

Im Prinzip steht diese Summe so im Raum.


----------



## Anonymous (28 September 2003)

@ PaulaM - PN ist unterwegs! :tröst:


----------



## haudraufundschluss (28 September 2003)

PaulaM schrieb:
			
		

> Und Seiler & Co. schreiben:
> 
> bei der vorliegenden Forderung handelt es sich um Gebühren, welche durch die Anwahl von Servicenummer entstanden sind.


Die Seilers werden sich hüten, Dir das Wort Dialer in den Mund zu legen oder Dich drauf zu stoßen, dass es eine Datenverbindung sein könnte.



			
				PaulaM schrieb:
			
		

> So kann es also nur ein Fehler der T sein oder eben, daß sich ein Dialer eingeschlichen hat.



Dann solltest Du da auch ansetzen: Du hast ja Einwände erhoben und offensichtlich wurden die ja auch zur Kenntnis genommen. Damit ist eine technische Prüfung nach § 16 TKV fällig gewesen (Schau in den ersten Teil von Annas Link) und Du solltest nach der passenden Dokumentation dazu fragen, weil die erst auf Verlangen vorgelegt werden muss.



			
				PaulaM schrieb:
			
		

> Einen Einzelverbindungsnachweis hab ich nicht, ich wollt ja immer wissen, was es genau war, aber bei der T haben die mich mehr oder weniger abgewimmelt, werde ich jeztt aber schriftlich bei den Anwälten anfordern!



Aus § 16 TKV ergibt sich auch Dein Anspruch auf die Aufschlüsselung der Verbindungsdaten im Einzelnen. Dazu ist auch kein Einzelverbindungsnachweis notwendig. Den Seilers solltest Du im nächsten Schreiben erklären, dass Du bisher mehrfach aber leider erfolglos um die Aufschlüsselung der Verbindungsdaten gebeten hattest. Sonst wollen die sich wieder dumm rausreden.

Die Zeiteinheiten: Das müssen keine Sekunden sein. Sicher weißt Du das erst, wenn Du die Verbindungsdaten hast. Manche Anbieter rechnen in Minuten- manche in Sekunden- und Zweisekunden-Takten ab. Allerdings ist es ziemlich wahrscheinlich, dass Du eine frei tarifierbare Nummer erwischt hast.


----------



## Veruschka (28 September 2003)

*Zeiteinheiten*



> Die Zeiteinheiten: Das müssen keine Sekunden sein. Sicher weißt Du das erst, wenn Du die Verbindungsdaten hast. Manche Anbieter rechnen in Minuten- manche in Sekunden- und Zweisekunden-Takten ab. Allerdings ist es ziemlich wahrscheinlich, dass Du eine frei tarifierbare Nummer erwischt hast



Um das Durcheinander der Zeiteinheiten zu beenden:
Die  Verbindung besteht aus 1014 Tarifeinheiten zu Netto € 0,0533 je angefangene 2 Sekunden. Service 0190-8 

Veruschka


----------



## haudraufundschluss (28 September 2003)

Da war der Wald...   

Sind dann 33 Minuten und 48 Sekunden und 1,855€/min inkl. Mwst...


----------



## Rechenknecht (28 September 2003)

Veruschka schrieb:
			
		

> > Die Zeiteinheiten: Das müssen keine Sekunden sein. Sicher weißt Du das erst, wenn Du die Verbindungsdaten hast. Manche Anbieter rechnen in Minuten- manche in Sekunden- und Zweisekunden-Takten ab. Allerdings ist es ziemlich wahrscheinlich, dass Du eine frei tarifierbare Nummer erwischt hast
> 
> 
> 
> ...





			
				haudraufundschluss schrieb:
			
		

> Da war der Wald...
> 
> Sind dann 33 Minuten und 48 Sekunden und 1,855€/min inkl. Mwst...



1014 Zeiteinheiten á 2 sec = 507 sec = 8 min 27 sec

0,0533 € = 5,33 cent/ Zeiteinheit (wie Dino bereits festetellte)

1014 * 5,33 = 5404,62 cent = 54€05ct was zu beweisen war.
 :lol:


----------



## Anonymous (28 September 2003)

Rechenknecht schrieb:
			
		

> > 1014 Zeiteinheiten á 2 sec = 507 sec = 8 min 27 sec
> >
> > 0,0533 € = 5,33 cent/ Zeiteinheit (wie Dino bereits festetellte)
> >
> ...


----------



## Veruschka (28 September 2003)

Hallo Rechenknecht,

Denken ist etwas, 
das auf Schwierigkeiten folgt 
und dem Handeln vorausgeht.  

Nichts für ungut 1014*Tarifeinheiten*a 2 Sekunden sind? Richtig 1014*2 Sekunden= 2028 Sekunden. Und das in Minuten? Sind .......

Grüsse von Veruschka


----------



## Rechenknecht (28 September 2003)

Da hab ich mich ja voll verkloppt.

Ihr habt ja sooooooooo recht.  

Liegt wohl daran, dass ich immernoch mein Schreiben an StA nebenbei bearbeite.


----------



## PaulaM (28 September 2003)

anna schrieb:
			
		

> @ PaulaM - PN ist unterwegs! :tröst:



Danke schön! Hab Dir eben geantwortet


----------



## PaulaM (28 September 2003)

PaulaM schrieb:
			
		

> So kann es also nur ein Fehler der T sein oder eben, daß sich ein Dialer eingeschlichen hat.



Dann solltest Du da auch ansetzen: Du hast ja Einwände erhoben und offensichtlich wurden die ja auch zur Kenntnis genommen. Damit ist eine technische Prüfung nach § 16 TKV fällig gewesen (Schau in den ersten Teil von Annas Link) und Du solltest nach der passenden Dokumentation dazu fragen, weil die erst auf Verlangen vorgelegt werden muss.



			
				PaulaM schrieb:
			
		

> Einen Einzelverbindungsnachweis hab ich nicht, ich wollt ja immer wissen, was es genau war, aber bei der T haben die mich mehr oder weniger abgewimmelt, werde ich jeztt aber schriftlich bei den Anwälten anfordern!



Aus § 16 TKV ergibt sich auch Dein Anspruch auf die Aufschlüsselung der Verbindungsdaten im Einzelnen. Dazu ist auch kein Einzelverbindungsnachweis notwendig. Den Seilers solltest Du im nächsten Schreiben erklären, dass Du bisher mehrfach aber leider erfolglos um die Aufschlüsselung der Verbindungsdaten gebeten hattest. Sonst wollen die sich wieder dumm rausreden.
.[/quote]

So, hab eben ein Schreiben an die Anwälte fertig gemacht und mit dem Paragraphen um Zusendung eines Einzelnachweises gebeten bzw. Mitteilung der Numemr. Werd ich morgen rüberfaxen.... oder etwa per Einschreiben, nee, oder??


----------



## PaulaM (28 September 2003)

Yipieehh, ich hab was gefunden, geht doch mit nem älteren Datum, am 04.04. hab ich eine Datei mit dem Namen Coler drauf, ich hab sie angeklickt und da steht dann

SMS Donkey Deutschland

Willkommen bei SMS Donkey! 

Enter the Donkey Server

01908666582

1,86 Euro / Minute

Nein        Ja

Das is ein Pop-up-Fenster das aufgeht, in dem das steht, aber ich war niemals auf der Seite und habe noch nie in meinem Leben so ein Fenster gehabt und dann auch noch bestätigt, wenn da solche Gebühren angegeben sind.... Kann es sich doch irgendwie eingeschlichen haben??


----------



## PaulaM (28 September 2003)

Dahinter steck eine Firma namens Global Netcom GmbH, aus Wetter....hat jemand mal was von denen gehört in diesem Bezug??


----------



## Der Jurist (28 September 2003)

@ PaulaM


So wie Du den Fall schilderst, solltest Du den Vertragsschluss gegen über Seiler und Kollegen und später im Prozess bestreiten.

Als Muster dient: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=2545


Noch mehr Muster in: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=1207&postdays=0&postorder=asc&start=0 Dafür wird aber etwas Zeit benötigt.


----------



## PaulaM (28 September 2003)

Also, hat es schon mal was mit sms-donkey oder global netcom gegeben in Sachen Abzocke??? Ich hab schon gesucht, aber nicht wirklich was gefunden im Internet....

Bin mir ja nicht sicher, ob ich wirklich auf der richtigen Spur bin...

Deine links werde ich mir morgen in Ruhe anschauen. Danke erst mal!!


----------



## PaulaM (28 September 2003)

Warum klagen eigentlich die Anwälte der Telekom das Geld ein?? Machen das normalerweise nicht die Dialer bzw. deren Anwälte das selber??


----------



## PaulaM (28 September 2003)

Hab gerad irgendwo gesehen, daß die Global Netcom was mit ner anderen Firma auf Malle zu tun hat:

Nach Rumtelefoniererei habe ich rausgefunden, dass es eine 0190 nummer einer firma (OK Maximus Gmbh) mit Sitz auf Mallorca ist.


----------



## Anonymous (29 September 2003)

@ PaulaM
E-Mail ist eben raus! Die Global-Netcom hat ihren Sitz im deutschen Wetter. Was die OK Maximus betrifft, so gibt es die nicht mehr - diese Firma ist Anfang des Jahres in die Q1 Deutschland AG eingeflossen. Das Dein Fall schon etwas länger brodelt, zeigt schon allein diese Tatsache. Ich glaube seit April 2003 steht die Q1 auf den Telekom-Rechnungen. Der Name der Firma ist allerdings egal, da das ein Freitext ist, den jeder Betreiber selbst angeben kann.
Die 0190er Nummer wurde von der OK Maximus wahrscheinlich von Talkline gemietet. Dann wurde die Nummer an deren Kunden, die QuestNet, portiert. Die haben sie in ihren Dialer eingebunden und an die Global-Netcom vergeben. Hier wird schließlich das Paket selbst verwendet oder an einen letzten Webpartner (-master) vergeben.

Dass jetzt die Seilers im Auftrag der DTAG die Forderung beitreiben, könnte an einem nicht ordnungsgemäßen Widerspruch liegen oder daran, dass die DTAG damals die Einzelpositionen noch nicht (wie heute) an den Fremdanbieter ausgebucht hatte. Wie hattest Du das damals mit der Rechnung gemacht?


----------



## Veruschka (29 September 2003)

*Inkasso- Telekom*



> Dass jetzt die Seilers im Auftrag der DTAG die Forderung beitreiben, könnte an einem nicht ordnungsgemäßen Widerspruch liegen oder daran, dass die DTAG damals die Einzelpositionen noch nicht (wie heute) an den Fremdanbieter ausgebucht hatte



PaulaM hat eine Verbindung zu Service 0190-8. Diese Verbindung zu Service 0190-8 ist immer eine Leistung des Teilnehmernetzbetreibers. Hier die DTAG. Für diese Verbindung hat PaulaM einen einheitlichen Betrag zu zahlen, „der vertraglich der Deutschen Telekom für die von ihr erbrachte Leistung voll zusteht und nicht in Einzelbestsandteile aufgegliedert ist.“   

Veruschka


----------



## PaulaM (29 September 2003)

anna schrieb:
			
		

> @ PaulaM
> Dass jetzt die Seilers im Auftrag der DTAG die Forderung beitreiben, könnte an einem nicht ordnungsgemäßen Widerspruch liegen oder daran, dass die DTAG damals die Einzelpositionen noch nicht (wie heute) an den Fremdanbieter ausgebucht hatte. Wie hattest Du das damals mit der Rechnung gemacht?



Als ich die Rechnung bekommen habe, habe ich erst angerufen, und als man mir da nix sagen konnte, am nächsten Tag ein Fax hingeschickt und Einspruch gegen die Rechnung eingelegt, da es sich entweder um einen Fehler handelt, da ich keine solche Verbindung genutzt habe. Guck Dir meinen ersten Beitrag nochmal an, da steht es genau drin.


----------



## PaulaM (6 Oktober 2003)

So war heute  beim Anwalt: Scheint ein ganz netter zu sein, der auch Ahnung hat. Hat auch schon einige male mit den Herren Seiler & Co. zu tun gehabt. 

Er denkt das wir ganz gute Erfolgschancen haben. Jetzt schreibt er erst mal nen Brief an die anderen, wo er nochmal um die Mitteilung der genauen Rufnummer bittet. (Auf mein Fax kam ja bisher noch keine Reaktion)

Dann schauen wir weiter, aber es wird wohl die Sache sein, die ich gefunden habe.

Sollte die Sache doch nach hinten losgehen und ich müsste mich an den Kosten durch die Selbstbeteiligung beim Rechtschutz beteiligen, kämen durch den Streitwert von etwas über 60 Euro "nur" 20 Euro für meinen Anwalt dazu. Das geht ja gerad noch, das Risiko werde ich jetzt eingehen...


----------



## Veruschka (6 Oktober 2003)

*Prozesskosten*

@ PaulaM

Die Sache wird schon nicht nach hinten losgehen, aber wenn es vor Gericht geht und Du doch wider Erwarten verlieren solltest, kommen auf dich Kosten in Höhe deiner Selbstbeteiligung zu.
Einen Prozesskostenrechner findest du auf http://www.spiegel.de/wirtschaft/0,1518,237919,00.html

Veruschka


----------



## PaulaM (8 Oktober 2003)

Danke Veruschkaschau ich gleich mal nach


----------



## PaulaM (28 Januar 2004)

Registriert seit: Sep 2001
Wohnort: Winsen/Aller
Beiträge: 4518
 So, für alle die, die es interessiert....

nachdem ich damals einen Anwalt eingeschaltet habe, schrieb der die Anwälte der T-Kom an und bat um Einstellung der Rechnungsanforderung. Die Anwälte kamen dann mit irgendwelchen blablabla-Musterbriefen und Fällen, im Dezember bekam ich dann von meinem Anwalt eine Kostennote über 40,60 Euro. Die gegenerischen Anwälte hatten sich nicht mehr gemeldet auf seinen letzten Brief im November.

Da ich ja Selbstbeteiligung bei meiner Rechtsschutzversicherung hatte, musste ich die 40 Euro also zahlen. Tat ich auch, unter Vorbehalt.

Mein Anwalt schrieb dann nochmals einen Brief an die T-Kom-Anwälte und bat um Übernahme der entstandenen Kosten. Wieder keine Reaktion bis Ende Dezember. 

Daraufhin bot er mir an, die Kosten einzuklagen oder erst mal einen Mahnbescheid zu erlassen über die Summe. Das Problem waren natürlich erst mal weitere Kosten, die ich hätte übernehmen müssen, wenn wir damit nicht durchkommen. 

Und siehe da, auf einmal erhielt ich gestern per Post, ohne das wir noch weitere Schritt unternommen haben, einen Brief meines Anwaltes und meine Unterlagen zurück und....

..

..

..

..

tataaaaaa

....einen Scheck über die 40,60 Euro, die ich als Kostennote bezahlt habe. Die T-Kom-Anwälte haben den Betrag kommentarlos auf einmal überwiesen.....!!!

Weshalb auch immer! Aber jetzt ist die Angelegenheit erledigt, die Telekom hat kein Penny mehr von mir bekommen sondern sogar noch die 40m60 Euro geblecht!!

Yipiie!


----------



## Devilfrank (28 Januar 2004)

Schön.


----------



## Qoppa (28 Januar 2004)

@ PaulaM

?????????
Die Seilerei zahlt „freiwillig“ Deine Anwaltskosten? kannst Du das noch mal wiederholen? Das ist ja ziemlich untypisch, geradezu revolutionär! 

Was hat Dein Anwalt denen denn erzählt, daß sie so entgegenkommend werden? 

Find es doch mal heraus und berichte hier, - ich bin mir sicher, daß das viele interessieren wird. Vielleicht haben die ja langsam die Nase voll von verlorenen Dialerprozessen.


----------



## PaulaM (31 Januar 2004)

Tja, so ganz damit gerechnet hab ich auch nicht, aber es hat geklappt, warum auch immer. Mein Anwalt hat halt nur geschrieben, daß ich nicht "freiwillig" auf irgendeine 0190er Seite gegangen bin und eben weil nie eine großartige Reaktion kam, öfter mal nachgehackt, ich hatte die Sache auch schon fast abgeschlossen und auf einmal kam das Geld....  

Wahrscheinlich haben sie gemerkt, daß ich im Recht bin und dachten, wegen der paar Kröten vor Gericht und dann verlieren und die Gerichtskosten etc., daß sie lieber die 40 Euro an mich bezahlt haben und auf die beanstandeten 60 Euro verzichtet haben...


----------

